# Recommendation for Suzuki mechanic?



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Looking for recommendations for boat mechanics in Central Florida area, ideally one with Suzuki marine engine experience. If not Suzuki experience, anyone you guys still think could do a good job?

many thanks in advance ...


AP


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

All Star Marine in Orlando. Family owned and operated. Very professional & straight forward.

407-423-9953.


----------

